# Good Level Cases



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everybody im looking for a good reasonably priced level case for a 4' smith , any recommendations are much appreciated , have a great friday !


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the Empire Duragaurd. Reasons,it is a rigid plastic has more protection than soft cases IMHO, also,screw on end cap. (will not pop open unexpectedly ). :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Well you could get a stabila and not worry about a case.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

JBM said:


> Well you could get a stabila and not worry about a case.


haha i could but i like wooden 2' & 4' i have the stabila torpedo which is awesome


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> Well you could get a stabila and not worry about a case.






The Stabila levels got dethroned a couple of years ago. Did'nt you hear ?:laughing:



The new old king of the hill with levels is Sola. I say,new old because they are the oldest and largest level maker in the world. Reason they are the best kept secret in U.S. is because they just decided to make their debut in the N. American market in 2007.


Hands down,they have Stabila beat.


Oh,by the way,they are also a tad less expensive than Stabila !


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

fjn said:


> The Stabila levels got dethroned a couple of years ago. Did'nt you hear ?:laughing: The new old king of the hill with levels is Sola. I say,new old because they are the oldest and largest level maker in the world. Reason they are the best kept secret in U.S. is because they just decided to make their debut in the N. American market in 2007. Hands down,they have Stabila beat. Oh,by the way,they are also a tad less expensive than Stabila !


i have heard about them but i havent seen one in person


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I found a Johnson case laying beside the road walking my dog a few years ago. Has worked great since for my 4'er


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

socalmason said:


> i have heard about them but i havent seen one in person





Here is some info. on them. I do not own any however,planning on getting some next time around,they are on my radar screen. Best thing I like about them,magnified viles. especially at this stage of the game,lamps getting a tad dim.:laughing:


http://www.sola.us/1824_EN-sola.us-Levels.htm


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I was going to pick one of those up but it only has a plumb bubble on one end. Like i got time to spin a level around all day long lol.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't keep anything in a case anymore with the exception of my lasers.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> I was going to pick one of those up but it only has a plumb bubble on one end. Like i got time to spin a level around all day long lol.






Then try this one on for size.



http://www.amazon.com/Sola-Profile-...F8&qid=1405128786&sr=8-2&keywords=sola+levels


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

fjn said:


> Then try this one on for size.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sola-Profile-...F8&qid=1405128786&sr=8-2&keywords=sola+levels


Ill pick that one up when my 4 footer has had enough, but the 2 footer us chimney guys live and die by. 1 plumb bubble, deal breaker.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> Ill pick that one up when my 4 footer has had enough, but the 2 footer us chimney guys live and die by. 1 plumb bubble, deal breaker.






They also make 2 footers with two plumb viles.:thumbsup: Plus,you can get them in any color you want, as long as it is red.:laughing:




http://www.amazon.com/Sola-Magnetic...8&qid=1405129675&sr=8-16&keywords=sola+levels


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

fjn said:


> The Stabila levels got dethroned a couple of years ago. Did'nt you hear ?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure about this Fred,...Stabila can be traced back to the early 1800's although level production was around 1949/52. I can't find anything listing Sola the largest maker. I would think Johnson or so based on most folks buying cheaper stuff. Could be wrong about this of course. 

I went with the Stabilia's on my most recent set. I've posted them before, but here they are again...I lov'em and the soft case ain't too bad either.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

superseal said:


> Are you sure about this Fred,...Stabila can be traced back to the early 1800's although level production was around 1949/52. I can't find anything listing Sola the largest maker. I would think Johnson or so based on most folks buying cheaper stuff. Could be wrong about this of course.





I think you may be correct about the oldest company however, I think I read in this article Sola is the largest.


But of course,leave it to FHB to want to charge to read it all.:laughing:



I do get the paper edition and this is where I think I read it is the largest.




http://www.finehomebuilding.com/tool-guide/articles/an-inside-look-at-box-beam-levels.aspx


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a few thoughts on the two levels.

http://www.proudlybuilt.com/tool-reviews/tool-review-sola-levels/


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> Are you sure about this Fred,...Stabila can be traced back to the early 1800's although level production was around 1949/52. I can't find anything listing Sola the largest maker. I would think Johnson or so based on most folks buying cheaper stuff. Could be wrong about this of course.
> 
> I went with the Stabilia's on my most recent set. I've posted them before, but here they are again...I lov'em and the soft case ain't too bad either.


Those levels are too clean. Those pics are from the day the arrived I assume?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> Those levels are too clean. Those pics are from the day the arrived I assume?


You have obviously never seen the mans boots or tools.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

fjn said:


> Here is some info. on them. I do not own any however,planning on getting some next time around,they are on my radar screen. Best thing I like about them,magnified viles. especially at this stage of the game,lamps getting a tad dim.:laughing:
> 
> 
> http://www.sola.us/1824_EN-sola.us-Levels.htm


Just perfect Fred......I already own a million levels and now I want another one.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

stonecutter said:


> Just perfect Fred......I already own a million levels and now I want another one.


Join the club. Stabila, Crick, Smith, Port Austin, and the two (or is it three?) Solas that I have.......they are great levels, no doubt, but once you have levels that are accurate (and most of the good ones are almost _always_ that), it just becomes preference......the feel of wood, sight lines, amount of abuse expected, ease of handling, etc.....

Two very enthusiastic thumbs up for Sola......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

fjn said:


> I like the Empire Duragaurd. Reasons,it is a rigid plastic has more protection than soft cases IMHO, also,screw on end cap. (will not pop open unexpectedly ). :thumbsup:


does that fit a smith level ?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> Join the club. Stabila, Crick, Smith, Port Austin, and the two (or is it three?) Solas that I have.......they are great levels, no doubt, but once you have levels that are accurate (and most of the good ones are almost _always_ that), it just becomes preference......the feel of wood, sight lines, amount of abuse expected, ease of handling, etc.....
> 
> Two very enthusiastic thumbs up for Sola......:thumbsup::thumbsup:





I agree with you Rockmonster,it is a matter of preference,many masons(especially the older ones) prefer wood levels. What is there not to like about the heft,solidity and look of a nicely oiled wood level with brass or stainless edging ? 


While I own both Crick and Smith,they cannot hold a candle to the solid block acrylic vile for ease of reading and accuracy,especially the ability of the level to reverse itself I.E. to read the same end for end edge for edge.


I have talked on the phone with the Smith folks to no avail,for them to get into the 21 ST. century and retire the archaic curved viles they use. If not totally,make the solid block viles an option,that was over 3 yrs. ago.


It stands to reason,if only from logistics (which it is not solely) that setting four curved glass viles for plumb is extremely redundant. My take,you have the ability to spend twice the time to accurately set two viles,rather than wasting time to set four.



If one was to truly spend the time to examine the accuracy between ANY curved vile level to just about any solid block level,one would spot the discrepancy in a heart beat. Even a rather inexpensive Stanley Fat Max will dance circles around the "Designer" brand wood levels,first time,every time.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

socalmason said:


> does that fit a smith level ?






I would believe so,almost all levels have the same dimensions (within reason).


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

fjn said:


> I agree with you Rockmonster,it is a matter of preference,many masons(especially the older ones) prefer wood levels. What is there not to like about the heft,solidity and look of a nicely oiled wood level with brass or stainless edging ?
> 
> 
> While I own both Crick and Smith,they cannot hold a candle to the solid block acrylic vile for ease of reading and accuracy,especially the ability of the level to reverse itself I.E. to read the same end for end edge for edge.
> ...


Yeah, I've gotta agree with you.......although I haven't gone as far as calling them, they are slowly becoming the buggy whips of levels......how many levels of masons and carpenters have I seen over the years with an arrow pointing to the 'good' vial or an X by the 'bad' vial........working with a level like that is ridiculous......your level is like a toaster or the battery in your car.....you just expect it to do it's job everyday when called upon......and the modern sticks, while they may not have the 'feel' of wood, generally have that reliability that you expect every morning.......


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd like to find a level with _adjustable_ vials. No matter how much you baby them, stuff happens. Re-setting an adjustable wouldn't be rocket surgery.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> Yeah, they are slowly becoming the buggy whips of levels......how many levels of masons and carpenters have I seen over the years with an arrow pointing to the 'good' vial or an X by the 'bad' vial........working with a level like that is ridiculous......your level is like a toaster or the battery in your car.....you just expect it to do it's job everyday when called upon......and the modern sticks, while they may not have the 'feel' of wood, generally have that reliability that you expect every morning.......





You would think the "Designer" wood level companies would wake up and smell the coffee. Retire the archaic / subjective to interpretation curved viles and get with the times and avail themselves to a much better technology. If they did,I feel they would win back all the tradesmen who jumped ship and went to the reliability and ease of use of the solid vile levels. I know I would.


I do have a Starrett Exact level. It comes sort of close to the designer levels,in so far as it has an aluminum I beam frame with wood infill sides. The best part of the level is Starrett was smart enough to utilize the solid block acrylic viles for the accuracy and consistency.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd like to find a level with _adjustable_ vials. No matter how much you baby them, stuff happens. Re-setting an adjustable wouldn't be rocket surgery.






You got your wish ! http://www.plumbperfectlevel.com/products.php


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks promising, but perhaps not ready for prime time. With an incomplete website, don't know that I'm ready to chomp just now. :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Looks promising, but perhaps not ready for prime time. With an incomplete website, don't know that I'm ready to chomp just now. :laughing:





That was my first look. Years ago,adjustable vile aluminum levels(I beam type) were as common as sunshine. You should not have trouble finding them. All the trade publication tool reviews for levels list them.


Finehome Building, JLC,or Tools Of The Trade will point you in the right direction.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

For those who want to add to their collection :laughing:. Here is where I purchased the Starrett Exact I mentioned previously. It is a very good level,has the solid viles,aluminum I beam for strength and some wood thrown in for good measure and aesthetics .


For the thirty buck price tag,it is hard to pass up.


Here is the connection: http://www.cripedistributing.com/starrett-48-mahogany-level-lbcmb-48-usa.html


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I grew up thinking 'American' was the only level made, at least that was the only kind in Dad's truck. :laughing: 

The last time I bought an American level, I bought three at one time at like, $120 a piece, and all three of them were warped when they came in! 

I've been buying Smiths and Cricks ever since, and I love them.

I also have a couple of 2' Stabilas that I like,too


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd like to find a level with _adjustable_ vials.


http://buyonlinedirect.thomasnet.co.../sands-professional-extruded-aluminum-levels?


----------

